# Rukie the very hairy guy



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukie the very hairy HANDSOME guy ! He’s so proud looking. 3rd CGC?? Tucker hasn’t done a first yet of course but we are going for it anyway. Does that mean he’s not passed yet (assuming)? He’s dang cute !


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking very handsome!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

TuckersMamma said:


> Rukie the very hairy HANDSOME guy ! He’s so proud looking. 3rd CGC?? Tucker hasn’t done a first yet of course but we are going for it anyway. Does that mean he’s not passed yet (assuming)? He’s dang cute !


Yep, he likes to pull on the leash despite miles of walks with treat dispensing, direction changes, dancing, stopping and sitting. I am seeing a few baby steps of looks back at me and slowing down so maybe we'll get there one day.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Rukie's a very handsome boy. A CGC is a pretty tall order for our friendly and energetic pups so I wouldn't feel bad. It's great that you're spending the time training for it which is what really matters.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's a nice looking boy. <B

Yes - he needs a trim! But I think he's got a nice head and nice overall look. He's a nice boy.

If it's OK - the pics are my opinion on what you need to do to. 

Use thinning shears (yellow) under and in front of the ears to clean up the fluff. Just bring that back to the ears. You can thin pretty close behind and under the ears (out of sight).

Use straight edge shears on the back edge of the ears. You can use thinning shear there if you aren't comfortable trimming one straight line close to the ear leather. 

Front legs, brush the feathers straight down and trim even with the dog's heel-pad. Straight edge shears.

Front and back feet - don't overstress about trimming the feet. Straight edge shears. You are just trimming around the pads. That's it. There's some shaping to be done on the top of the foot to create a rounded look, you can do that with the thinning shears - but practical sense is just trim shag back to the pads going around the foot. If you use the pads as a guide, you won't do too much mess to the foot. 

Back hocks - Oh my word! That's some serious shag. :laugh: Use a metal comb to comb that out into a straight line. With dog's foot planted and hock straight up and down. And trim a straight line. Most people leave like 1/2-1" length. Straight shears.

Tail - twist the feathers around and around and hold the tail so there is at least 2-3 fingers closed between the tail tip and your shears. With most dogs, this is the correct length. You can check it by bringing the tail down and your fingers should be in line with the hock. Trim. Shake the tail out then and you should be able to see a nice shape to the tail already... and most people just trim the odd hairs. 

Neck - I'd use a stripper if you have one. You just want to thin that bulk out. This stars from behind the ears and going back down over the chest. You can use thinning shears, but sometimes you can tell the dog's neck has been trimmed. 

Grooming goldens - it's something that has golden people freaking out about it but it's pretty basic. 

Again - really nice looking boy<:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rukie is so handsome! It's nice you are spending so much time training him. That creates such a bond and a well mannered dog. My Golden, Luke, had longer ear hair. I couldn't bring myself to cut off the pretty crimps. I'll do better next one. ? It also took Luke a while to get really good on a leash. At first, I felt like we looked like an ad for "How not to walk your dog." Funny thing is, he would heel like a pro off leash. He was my first Golden and I know that was all owner error in the training process. Anyway, that all worked itself out with a lot of work and we had many wonderful walks together. 

Best wishes for your next CGC class and good luck with the ear trimming!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> He's a nice looking boy. <B
> Yes - he needs a trim! But I think he's got a nice head and nice overall look. He's a nice boy.
> If it's OK - the pics are my opinion on what you need to do to. <:


Kate, Thank you! The pictures help. I'll see if my daughter will come help and we'll give it a go. I will be chanting, it will grow back, it will grow back. I groomed my Bichon but it was pretty easy with clippers. Some cuts looked good some were good for a laugh. I had a couple disasters before I vowed to never cut my human kids hair ever again so we'll see.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd recommend a video called The Winning Way. Great grooming techniques for Goldens. At the moment it's for sale on the website for the 2019 GRCA National. https://squareup.com/store/2019National/item/the-winning-way


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Rukie is so handsome! 

I really liked the tips from Megora although you can tell I don't trim Honey very much (lol).


----------



## Jrsygrl (Aug 9, 2017)

He’s a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

What a handsome dude. Very proud too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very handsome boy you have there!.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Rukie is adorable! Even shaggy  I love his head.

I saw the same posts on the ear trimming, and did get a pair of thinning shears to try on the boys. Our old man, Hunter, (he has DM and is too weak to stand for the groomer; she was insistent that he stand for his entire trimming, which was 20-30 mins, and he just can't, so now I'm his groomer, poor boy) was a stud and just laid still for my ministrations around his ears; they don't look too bad. Our pup, Barkley...well...it was harder to get him to sit still and stop trying to look at the shears in my hand, but I did get some of the fuzz under his ears gone before I decided to try again another day. Clearly we need more work on grooming etiquette (or a spoon with a lot of peanut butter to distract him)

Megora's photos look really helpful!! Good luck! Please post before and after photos, just as a learning tool


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

MushyB said:


> Rukie is adorable! Even shaggy
> Megora's photos look really helpful!! Good luck! Please post before and after photos, just as a learning tool


Here's the learning tool, how not to groom.
Every time I try to use the thinning shears, I bleed. I got his ears and shoulders knocked down a little. We're still working on feet and hocks but when the blood seeped so badly under the bandaid we had to stop. I also shortened his tail but it is very windy today so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take a smidge more off his neck and shoulders, but looks a lot better. <B


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Rukie is such a good looking boy!!

Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> I'd recommend a video called The Winning Way. Great grooming techniques for Goldens. At the moment it's for sale on the website for the 2019 GRCA National. https://squareup.com/store/2019National/item/the-winning-way


I am really thinking about ordering this, after my last grooming disaster! Do they do a good job of showing? I am very visual and do much better when they show you step by step as opposed to speaking to it.

Thanks,
Jules


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Much better! Rukie is very handsome. A beautiful combination of his parents.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow; I think you did a great job! And I can't even see any blood  (jk!!)


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Awe. He’s beautiful. 

My girl usually gets done every 7-8 but I pushed her to 12 because of the ways holidays are this year.


----------

